# Staffing Agencies



## jacksplastercompany (Mar 23, 2021)

Aw rats, just realized this is isn’t the right place for general discussion. Can’t seem to delete it, sorry folks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I see you filled out your profile as apprentice residential / comm electrician.
Welcome to the forums, and to the industry.
I'll move the thread and the original link will still work.
Stay safe.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome from Maine


----------

